# Juan Diego Flórez sings Mozart



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

From Munich's Cuvilliéstheater:

Video-link: http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/juan-diego-flrez-singt-mozart__pxq5ezqjgqz

Startenor Juan Diego Flórez überrascht seine Fans und die Fachwelt: Er präsentiert einige der schönsten und virtuosesten Arien Mozarts - und begeistert damit Kritik und Publikum gleichermaßen.
Den peruanischen Startenor Juan Diego Flórez, weltweit gefeiert für seine geschmeidige Stimme und mühelose Brillanz, kennt man vor allem als Idealbesetzung für die strahlenden Belcanto-Partien bei Rossini, Donizetti oder Bellini. Doch jetzt überrascht Flórez seine Fans und die Fachwelt: Er präsentiert einige der schönsten und virtuosesten Arien Mozarts - und begeistert damit Kritik und Publikum gleichermaßen. Tatsächlich stand Flórez bisher noch nie in einer Mozart-Partie auf der Bühne. Dabei war die „Zauberflöte" seine erste Begegnung mit der Opernwelt, als er mit 18 Jahren bei einer Aufführung im Chor mitsang: „Das hat mich sehr beeindruckt, und ich sagte mir: Eines Tages möchte ich den Tamino singen!" Tonschön und elegant jongliert Flórez mit all den Emotionen, die Mozart in seinen Partituren eingefangen hat - und das vielfarbige Ausdrucksspektrum des Tenors ist beeindruckend. Als musikalische Partner hat sich Flórez das Orchester La Scintilla ausgesucht, bekannt vor allem durch seine stilsicheren Interpretationen barocker Musik - aber eben auch spielfreudig, virtuos und ausdrucksstark bei den gefühlsbetonten Klängen des „reiferen" Mozart. Die ideale Kulisse für dieses Konzert fand sich in einem der bedeutendsten Rokokotheater Deutschlands, dem Münchner Cuvilliéstheater. Und dieses charmante Juwel hat seine ganz eigene Beziehung zu Mozart: Hier fand 1781 die Uraufführung seines „Idomeneo" statt.


----------

